# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم R3 Tool Pro  R3 SPD 1.0 ® Is Out ( Beta )

## mohamed73

R3 SPD 1.0 ® is out  
 Note : This Version Is الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Many Supported Models                                                                                                √ Reset Frp
                                                                                            √ Reset Lock (beta)  ==> FIRST IN THE WORLD
                                                                                            √ Reset Lock encrypted data (beta)   ==> FIRST TIME THE WORLD
                                                                                            √ Read Pattern 4.x 5.x (beta) 
                                                                                            √ Read Firmware 
                                                                                            √ Full Reset   ==>> FIRST TIME THE WORLD
                                                                                            √ Factory Reset 
                                                                                            √ Unlock (Beta)   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Password : R3-Tools@Pro2017 
R3 Tool 1.3.0 must be installed and active 
 Enjoy √     
 supported Phones
 	Code:
 	--------------------------------- 
 Condor Griffe_G5
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q3301
 ---------------------------------
 Cherry_Mobile Astro 3
 ---------------------------------
 Condor Griffe_G4s
 ---------------------------------
 Condor Griffe_T1
 ---------------------------------
 Condor Griffe_T2
 ---------------------------------
 Condor Griffe_G6_Pro
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Cosmos_V13
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Cosmos_V15
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Cosmos_V21
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Cosmos_V22
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Cosmos_V6
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Cosmos_V8
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Venus_R10
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Venus_R12
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Venus_R3
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Cosmos_V10
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Venus_X12
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Venus_X16
 ---------------------------------
 Hotwav Venus_X19
 ---------------------------------
 Qmobile i7i
 ---------------------------------
 Qmobile Q_Infinity_B
 ---------------------------------
 Qmobile W15
 ---------------------------------
 Itel A13Plus
 ---------------------------------
 Itel A41
 ---------------------------------
 Itel A42_Plus
 ---------------------------------
 Itel A51
 ---------------------------------
 Itel it1513
 ---------------------------------
 Itel Prime_4
 ---------------------------------
 Itel A12
 ---------------------------------
 Itel A13
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q323
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q310
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q326
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q346
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q3501
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q3551
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q397
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q325
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q327
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q331
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q335
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q351
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q3555
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q381
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q4001
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q402Plus
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q402
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q4101
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q442
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_S301
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q301
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q379
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q336
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q370
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q426
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q4201
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q465
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q385
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q380N
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q382
 ---------------------------------
 Micromax MMX_Q490
 ---------------------------------
 Cherry_Mobile Flare_J1s_b
 ---------------------------------
 Cherry_Mobile FlareLite3
 ---------------------------------
 Cherry_Mobile Flare_P1_Mini
 ---------------------------------
 Cherry_Mobile FlareJ1s
 ---------------------------------
 Cherry_Mobile Fuze_Mini
 ---------------------------------
 Swipe Razor
 ---------------------------------
 Swipe Elite_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Swipe Neo_Power
 ---------------------------------
 Kingstar i15
 ---------------------------------
 Hisense U601
 ---------------------------------
 ZTE Blade_C341
 ---------------------------------
 ZTE Blade_C341
 ---------------------------------
 ZTE Blade_A5_PRO
 ---------------------------------
 ZTE Blade_C310
 ---------------------------------
 ZTE Blade_C570
 ---------------------------------
 Lava X28_plus
 ---------------------------------
 Lava X50M_S211_210
 ---------------------------------
 Lava X50_Plus
 ---------------------------------
 DIGMA Optima_Prime
 ---------------------------------
 DIGMA Plane_3G
 ---------------------------------
 Viboee K2
 ---------------------------------
 Viboee K3
 ---------------------------------
 Viboee K1_R3
 ---------------------------------
 MITO A270
 ---------------------------------
 MITO A82
 ---------------------------------
 Winds Note_Max_III
 ---------------------------------
 Winds Prime_II
 ---------------------------------
 KAZAM Trooper_555
 ---------------------------------
 SKK aura_spike
 ---------------------------------
 SKK J5
 ---------------------------------
 Multilaser MS45S
 ---------------------------------
 Multilaser MS45S_A6
 ---------------------------------
 Ephone MIX2
 ---------------------------------
 Ephone X6
 ---------------------------------
 Ephone T1_SHARK
 ---------------------------------
 Ephone Royal_1
 ---------------------------------
 Ephone E3
 ---------------------------------
 Wiko Jerry
 ---------------------------------
 M-horse Top-V30
 ---------------------------------
 M-horse NOVA5
 ---------------------------------
 M-horse F1
 ---------------------------------
 M-horse F3
 ---------------------------------
 Zen 303_Elite_II
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Admire_Fab
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Admire_Fab_Q
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Admire_SXY
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Cinemax1
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Cinemax_3
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Cinemax-Force
 ---------------------------------
 Zen neo
 ---------------------------------
 Zen U105_3G_Pro
 ---------------------------------
 Zen AdmireStar
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Admire_Alpha
 ---------------------------------
 Zen AdmireGlam
 ---------------------------------
 Zen Cinemax2
 ---------------------------------
 Zen U402_Pro
 ---------------------------------
 Zen U402_Style_Pro
 ---------------------------------
 Zen U402_Style
 ---------------------------------
 Zen U506_Pro
 ---------------------------------
 Zen ultrafone_402
 ---------------------------------
 Tecno W3
 ---------------------------------
 Archos Core_50P
 ---------------------------------
 Archos Access45_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Symphony V34
 ---------------------------------
 Symphony roar_E80
 ---------------------------------
 Rivo PZ35
 ---------------------------------
 Rivo RX290
 ---------------------------------
 BLU StudioM4
 ---------------------------------
 Ziox Astra_Colors_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Ziox Astra_NXT_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Ziox Astra_Y_Pro
 ---------------------------------
 Ziox Astra_Zoom
 ---------------------------------
 Ziox Sleek_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Ziox Wonder_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Ziox Zi_5003
 ---------------------------------
 MyPhone my89_DTV
 ---------------------------------
 MyPhone myA7_DTV
 ---------------------------------
 MyPhone myT1_DTV
 ---------------------------------
 MyPhone my72_DTV
 ---------------------------------
 Myphone Royal_R3
 ---------------------------------
 Infinix X557Life
 ---------------------------------
 Infinix X511
 ---------------------------------
 Mobicel CANDY
 ---------------------------------
 Chilli H3
 ---------------------------------
 Chilli H5
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss J4C
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss M50_STAR
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss M55
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss M70
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss R6
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss R70
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss S55B
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss U50A_MAX
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss U50
 ---------------------------------
 Evercoss Z6
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_Lions_E1
 ---------------------------------
 Intex FulVU_e5
 ---------------------------------
 ZTE ZTE_Blade_C340
 ---------------------------------
 Lenovo A1000
 ---------------------------------
 Logicom L-EMENT_403
 ---------------------------------
 Logicom L-EMENT_505
 ---------------------------------
 Logicom L-EMENT_551
 ---------------------------------
 Logicom L-EMENT_553
 ---------------------------------
 Logicom L-ITE 402
 ---------------------------------
 G-Tide G-PAD7
 ---------------------------------
 G-TiDE A2
 ---------------------------------
 G-Tide V5
 ---------------------------------
 G-Tide V7
 ---------------------------------
 G-TiDE V7s
 ---------------------------------
 LG G5_mini
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_4.0_3G
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_4G_MINI
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_A4_PLUS
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_A4
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_AMAZE
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_CLASSIC_2
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_Classic
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_Craze_2
 ---------------------------------
 Intex Aqua_Eco_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_JEWEL_2
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_LIONS_2
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_LIONS_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_LIONS_T1
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_Q8
 ---------------------------------
 Intex Aqua_S2
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_S3
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_SELFIE
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_Strong_5.1
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_Style_3
 ---------------------------------
 Intex CLOUD_C1
 ---------------------------------
 Intex Cloud_Scan_FP
 ---------------------------------
 Intex Cloud_Style_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Lava A48_8GB
 ---------------------------------
 Lava A76
 ---------------------------------
 Lava A88
 ---------------------------------
 Lava A1
 ---------------------------------
 Lava X46
 ---------------------------------
 HUAWEI Y336-U02
 ---------------------------------
 Itel it1550
 ---------------------------------
 Stylus Q75
 ---------------------------------
 Tecno C9
 ---------------------------------
 Lenovo A1000_M
 ---------------------------------
 LAVA iris 400Q
 ---------------------------------
 Lava Atom_2
 ---------------------------------
 LAVA iris X1_atom
 ---------------------------------
 Lava X1_mini
 ---------------------------------
 Lava X1_Atom_s
 ---------------------------------
 Alcatel 4024D
 ---------------------------------
 Archos 50c_Platinum
 ---------------------------------
 Archos 40d_Titanium
 ---------------------------------
 archos 55_Platinum
 ---------------------------------
 Condor Griffe_G6
 ---------------------------------
 archos 40_Neon
 ---------------------------------
 Condor Griffe_T3
 ---------------------------------
 BLU Advance_4.0M
 ---------------------------------
 Hisense U972
 ---------------------------------
 HUAWEI Y541-U02
 ---------------------------------
 Wiko SUNNY
 ---------------------------------
 Wiko SUNNY_MAX
 ---------------------------------
 Intex Cloud_String_V2.0
 ---------------------------------
 Intex AQUA_4.0_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Intex ELYT_DUAL
 ---------------------------------
 Kenxinda X2
 ---------------------------------
 Kenxinda J7
 ---------------------------------
 SKK AURA_MINI
 ---------------------------------
 Swipe Strike
 ---------------------------------
 ZOOCH M709
 ---------------------------------
 archos 45b_Neon
 ---------------------------------
 Logicom Le_Must
 ---------------------------------
 KAZAM Thunder_550
 ---------------------------------
 KAZAM Trooper_551
 ---------------------------------
 KAZAM Trooper_540
 ---------------------------------
 KAZAM Trooper_550
 ---------------------------------
 Logicom L-EMENT_501
 ---------------------------------
 Maximus Vjoy_Supreme
 ---------------------------------
 GFIVE Smart_A98
 ---------------------------------
 GFIVE Smart_6
 ---------------------------------
 GFIVE Smart_1
 ---------------------------------
 Maximus max_5
 ---------------------------------
 Timi T18
 ---------------------------------
 Timi T17
 ---------------------------------
 Timi T16
 ---------------------------------
 DIMO DIMO-H25
 ---------------------------------
 DIMO DIMO_H3
 ---------------------------------
 MITO A80
 ---------------------------------
 Firefly INTENSE_POWER
 ---------------------------------
 Firefly SECRET_mini
 ---------------------------------
 Firefly Vision_4
 ---------------------------------
 MITO A17
 ---------------------------------
 Winds NOTE_MAX
 ---------------------------------
 Winds Note_Max_II
 ---------------------------------
 Winds Prime_4G
 ---------------------------------
 Prestigio PSP3413_DUO
 ---------------------------------
 Prestigio PSP3471_DUO
 ---------------------------------
 Prestigio PSP5506_DUO
 ---------------------------------
 Prestigio PSP5518_DUO
 ---------------------------------
 Archos 50_Titanium_4G
---------------------------------

----------

